# Serenity Spanish Bar



## Happy In Singapore (Jun 24, 2009)

I’ll be heading down to Serenity Spanish Bar at Vivocity next week to try its Spanish cuisine.

My friend sang praises about its paella and inSing gave it 4½ stars too. Can anyone recommend something else that’s a must-try?


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Happy in Singapore,

Maybe you should try out Bellapizza at Robertson Quay. It has great pizzas, and you should definitely try out the parma ham sicilian boat thingy. The pastas are pretty good as well. And the portobello mushroom starter. Alright, I'm officially hungry now.


----------

